# Any Easy Way to Transfer my Bookmarks/Favorites to New Computer?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2022)

I'd like to know if there's a simple way to export my favorites/bookmarks from my old computer, Windows10, Firefox browser to my husband's new Windows 11 laptop?  

I did an export a couple of years ago from my desktop to my laptop, both Windows 10 and both Firefox, but I can't remember how I did it.  Thanks for any simple advice.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 21, 2022)

being basically technology challenged, I just hired somebody...

maybe I shoulda been paying more attention, but I believe he just copied all files from the old system onto a thumb drive, then loaded them onto the new system.

now me, I'm too chicken to try that my own self...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> being basically technology challenged, I just hired somebody...
> 
> maybe I shoulda been paying more attention, but I believe he just copied all files from the old system onto a thumb drive, then loaded them onto the new system.
> 
> now me, I'm too chicken to try that my own self...


I'm a technophobe myself, lol.  Afraid to do a lot of these things I don't quite understand.  I just know the basics.....and not all of those I'm sure.


----------



## Right Now (Jun 21, 2022)

Here is a couple of ways....I googled it.
*To import bookmarks from most browsers, like Firefox, Internet Explorer, and Safari:*

On your computer, open Chrome.
At the top right, click More. .
Select Bookmarks. Import Bookmarks and Settings.
Select the program that contains the bookmarks you'd like to import.
Click Import.
Click Done


----------



## Right Now (Jun 21, 2022)

*Here are a few more for you*

Will my bookmarks be saved if I get a new computer?

But as luck would have it, all the major web browsers make it easy to transfer your bookmarks from one computer to another… All you have to do is “export” the bookmarks from the browser(s) on your old computer and then “import” them into the browser(s) on the new one.Aug 10, 2021

*or another one....*
How do I export all my bookmarks?

Click the three-dot menu icon in the top-right corner. Next, mouse over “Bookmarks” and select “Bookmark Manager.” On the Bookmark Manager page, click the three-dot menu icon in the top blue bar and select “Export Bookmarks.” This will create an HTML file that contains all of your bookmarks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2022)

Thank you @Right Now.  I haven't actually tried to do the transfer yet, but I did notice when I click on Bookmarks in my Firefox, it says manage bookmarks, but just shows the list of them.  Nothing about import or export.  His computer has Edge as default browser, haven't done anything with his computer at all yet.


----------



## Matrix (Jun 21, 2022)

Go to "Settings -> Sync“, you can register an account, Firefox will save your logins, bookmarks  and other personal settings on their server. On a new computer Firefox will restore your settings after you login.


----------



## Mike (Jun 22, 2022)

I have recently found a different way to transfer stuff,
I have WhatsApp Web on my computer and laptop, I
just copy and paste and send it to my friend, open it
in the other machine, grab it and put it somewhere,
while I delete it from the WhatsApp, works every time.

But the way that Matrix suggests, sounds much easier,
thank you,

Mike.


----------



## s76l42 (Jun 22, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'd like to know if there's a simple way to export my favorites/bookmarks from my old computer, Windows10, Firefox browser to my husband's new Windows 11 laptop?
> 
> I did an export a couple of years ago from my desktop to my laptop, both Windows 10 and both Firefox, but I can't remember how I did it.  Thanks for any simple advice.


Very simple to do. Does the new computer have Firefox or will you be using another browser? All browsers have an import/export feature. You simply open the bookmark menu on Firefox and export the bookmarks. Save the file to a USB drive or an online storage site so that you can access it on the new computer. Then open the browser on the new computer and use the import bookmarks/favorites option. When you export the bookmarks on the current computer export as a html file. Any browser can import that file type.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2022)

Matrix said:


> Go to "Settings -> Sync“, you can register an account, Firefox will save your logins, bookmarks  and other personal settings on their server. On a new computer Firefox will restore your settings after you login.


Thanks Matrix, but he doesn't want to sync everything, neither did I when I bought my first laptop a couple of years ago.  Favorites only.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2022)

s76l42 said:


> Very simple to do. Does the new computer have Firefox or will you be using another browser? All browsers have an import/export feature. You simply open the bookmark menu on Firefox and export the bookmarks. Save the file to a USB drive or an online storage site so that you can access it on the new computer. Then open the browser on the new computer and use the import bookmarks/favorites option. When you export the bookmarks on the current computer export as a html file. Any browser can import that file type.


The new computer is a Windows 11 with Edge as the default browser.  The old computer is Windows 10 with Firefox for the default browser.  Thanks for your reply, I was sure there was a simple way just copying a link.  We haven't been attempting this yet, today we put our Norton security on the new laptop, they allow five devices for installation.  Had to remove the S mode first.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 22, 2022)

I save my bookmarks as a .html file to the storage drive.  From there it could be copied to a thumb drive, attached to an email and sent to yourself.


----------



## s76l42 (Jun 23, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> The new computer is a Windows 11 with Edge as the default browser.  The old computer is Windows 10 with Firefox for the default browser.  Thanks for your reply, I was sure there was a simple way just copying a link.  We haven't been attempting this yet, today we put our Norton security on the new laptop, they allow five devices for installation.  Had to remove the S mode first.


You're welcome. Yes, just export the html file in Firefox under the bookmark menu and then in Edge on the new computer click the favorites icon and then import favorites. In the drop-down menu labeled import from, choose Favorites or bookmark HTML file. Then just browse to the location where the file is saved.


----------



## oldman (Jun 23, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I save my bookmarks as a .html file to the storage drive.  From there it could be copied to a thumb drive, attached to an email and sent to yourself.


I do the same thing. Quick and easy. I also back everything up on a stand alone 2tb WD hard drive.


----------

